# My first rocket stove YT video. How to cut a pipe at 45 deg



## Graham Orm (10 Mar 2013)

First YT video on the building of my rocket stove for the workshop. More to follow as it progresses. More an experiment in video making than anything. I used Windows Movie Maker to edit it, which made it quite easy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrBTRwrRUSc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Hutzul (11 Mar 2013)

I cut a few pipes using the same method, as you have. Cut with tin snips if possible or angle grinder if not. I had forgotten the formula till watching you video.

Thanks for jogging my memory Grayorm, and thanks for sharing. Nice vids on dirt bikes too, cheers ! =D>


----------



## Graham Orm (12 Mar 2013)

Hutzul":2gybfm64 said:


> I cut a few pipes using the same method, as you have. Cut with tin snips if possible or angle grinder if not. I had forgotten the formula till watching you video.
> 
> Thanks for jogging my memory Grayorm, and thanks for sharing. Nice vids on dirt bikes too, cheers ! =D>



Thanks glad you liked. Another video coming soon of the build.


----------

